

Visual Transistor-level Simulation  of the 6502 CPU - ingen0s
http://visual6502.org/

======
ingen0s
Visual 6502 - get deep knowledge if one of the most amazing chips ever.Apple,
Commodore, Atari, Nintendo...

~~~
danellis
And the BBC Micro, responsible for a generation of computer literate school
children in the UK.

------
acqq
Before on HN:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Visual6502#!/story/forever/0/Visua...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Visual6502#!/story/forever/0/Visual6502)

~~~
ingen0s
That's okay, I imagine some people don't browse HN history. It's also pretty
damn cool.

------
hobolord
anybody happen to know what the weird zig-zag(or comb) patterns near the
contact pads are for?

